# Stocking my 40 gallon tank



## XxFISH55xX (Mar 4, 2008)

hello everybody,
I was wondering what i should get in my 40 gallon tank.
I dont want many plants though because i dont have the lighting
Also i would like to have a school of tetras ( neon,cardinal,or blue)
here is my list so far please tell me what i need to do if i get these fish and add some that might fit in with the group thank you sooooo much!!
- 10-12 tetras (neon,cardinal,or blue)
- 1 Knife fish
- 2 Konvict joulies
- 1 chinese algae eater

PLEASE give advice as to what fish would fit in..
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Konvict joulies


??

Convicts? Julies?


----------



## dogsare4losers (Feb 26, 2008)

you know you can't have some of those fish...and yes he meant convict julies...A chinese algae eater will most likely outgrow your tank, and I know you meant that knifefish at petsmart right? Dude 18"? not for your tank...


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

^ where in NoVa are you at, 703 here.


----------



## XxFISH55xX (Mar 4, 2008)

near washington dc


----------



## dogsare4losers (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah me and fish live near each other...We live in chantilly (703 too)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

By Convict Julies, do you mean these: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/ConvictJulie.php? If so, I wouldn't put them in a community tank. 

You could setup a nice Tanganyikan tank in a 40g, but I'd skip the Tetras. Tang cichilds need hard water and high pH to thrive...most tetras prefer a lower pH, although most fish can adjust. Its just not a good match.

I'd skip the Knifefish...they get too large for your tank and might eat small tetras. 

You could have the 10-12 tetras, a pair of dwarf cichlids (Rams, Apistos, Kribs) and some bottom feeders like loaches or Cories.


----------



## XxFISH55xX (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you so much


----------

